# Help me choose a Portable Music Player



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

Well guys I wanted to buy a PMP for my cousin, since that's been taken care of, I wanna buy one for myself.

My budget is 6k, will extend to 8k if the product is worth the difference.

NO IPOD, I won't buy an ipod even if they gave it free to me because I need a PMP with drag and drop support(IPOD lacks it, I hate itunes), it must have least 4GB capacity, expandable memory is welcome but not essential, video support is also welcomed but is not a must need.

I selected a few, comment on that and improvise please.

*sp.sony-asia.com/media/61/30294
1.*www.sony.co.in/product/nwz-e436f/sku/nwz-e436f_bme @ 5k

*sp.sony-asia.com/media/54/26894
2.*www.sony.co.in/product/nwz-a726 @ 8k(a bit too much)

*sp.sony-asia.com/media/142/70820
3.*www.sony.co.in/product/nwz-b143f @ 4k(no video support)


How's ZUNE?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

Cowon D2+ would be my first choice.

If you know anyone in USA, try to get ipod touch 8Gb which is now availble for 199$


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Cowon D2+ would be my first choice.
> 
> If you know anyone in USA, try to get ipod touch 8Gb which is now availble for 199$


What's the price of Cowon D2+? 

I know iPods are great but I won't buy it, need drag and drop support(must have) which iPods lack and I hate the whole "itunes must be installed to transfer music" thing.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

^^

cowon D2+ costs around 8k afaik for 4Gb model.

for ipods:

there are lot of alternatives like winamp, mediamonkey and some linux based media players that have plugins to manage ipod.

seriously speaking, you should really try ipod touch once. It has evolved a lot and is nothingl ike the shitty nano or shuffle


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^
> 
> cowon D2+ costs around 8k afaik for 4Gb model.
> 
> ...


I used ipod touch, one my friends in college has one, nice but I want to connect my media player to the PC, see it appear as a USB drive, use drag/drop, sync with just any media player out there.

Some feedback site says that D2+ has faulty firmware(still not fixed) such that ID3 tags are not properly displayed, any idea on SONY models?

Sony Erickson phones rock in sound quality AFAIK, any idea about walkman?

PS- I own a walkman CD player, audio quality is really good.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2009)

There is one from Creative Zen I guesss, have a look at that.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

tkin said:


> I used ipod touch, one my friends in college has one, nice but I want to connect my media player to the PC, see it appear as a USB drive, use drag/drop, sync with just any media player out there.
> 
> Some feedback site says that D2+ has faulty firmware(still not fixed) such that ID3 tags are not properly displayed, any idea on SONY models?
> 
> ...



hmm. I am using cowon D2+ firmware on Cowon D2 and I haven't faced any such problem. The issue with id3 tags used to happen when I was using D2's firmware too. but when I use the player in MTP mode (sync music using WMP or jetaudio or mm), I haven't faced any issues. 

It's easier to drag and drop music onto devices but I do feel that syncing using a s/w like WMP or jetaudio is much more comfortable and better for player.

anywyays, Sony has released a new S series player in Japan I think and is not yet available worldwide. wait for it.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> There is one from Creative Zen I guesss, have a look at that.


What's the model and price?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> hmm. I am using cowon D2+ firmware on Cowon D2 and I haven't faced any such problem. The issue with id3 tags used to happen when I was using D2's firmware too. but when I use the player in MTP mode (sync music using WMP or jetaudio or mm), I haven't faced any issues.
> 
> It's easier to drag and drop music onto devices but I do feel that syncing using a s/w like WMP or jetaudio is much more comfortable and better for player.
> 
> anywyays, Sony has released a new S series player in Japan I think and is not yet available worldwide. wait for it.


Then I'll wait for it, syncing is nice and I do tend to do it, but Drag and Drop is needed because sometimes I get a CD and want to directly rip the contents to the player, also helps when I want to transfer a large music folder directly to the player.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

*reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/sony-s-series-walkman/4505-6490_7-33770111.html

8Gb for 109$. avaialble now in USA


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/sony-s-series-walkman/4505-6490_7-33770111.html
> 
> 8Gb for 109$. avaialble now in USA


Any idea about when its coming to India? Sony India website is a total trash.

Looks really good though.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

^^no idea about launch date dude. also, it's dead cheat. 8GB for $109


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^no idea about launch date dude. also, it's dead cheat. 8GB for $109


Yeah, also 129$ for 16GB, 6.5k FTW.

Its available in USA, UK and JPN, but not here, even the old X series isn't launched here, such a waste.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

^^see if you can get it through KMD in techenclave. that guy charges some 60 rupees per dollar and you can give him link to the product in amazon or any online store in USA and he will let you know how much to pay and the product will be delivered to you.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^see if you can get it through KMD in techenclave. that guy charges some 60 rupees per dollar and you can give him link to the product in amazon or any online store in USA and he will let you know how much to pay and the product will be delivered to you.


I know of him, but the warranty isn't available here, with PMPs that's not a good option, guess need to wait a month or so.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup,. KMD is very good. And if u can get more ppl to buy it together, the price reduces further....per piece...


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yup,. KMD is very good. And if u can get more ppl to buy it together, the price reduces further....per piece...


Yeah, but warranty?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, the service centres here will also serve warranty(if there is one here).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

Only service center provide INDIA marketed products !! also that KMD dude charges Rs65 for a dollar ! thats high 

Tkin - dont get Sony walkman music player - Try to get MICROSOFT ZUNE its around 7.5K nice pmp & music player , i ll get the new prices


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> Only service center provide INDIA marketed products !! also that KMD dude charges Rs65 for a dollar ! thats high
> 
> Tkin - dont get Sony walkman music player - Try to get MICROSOFT ZUNE its around 7.5K nice pmp & music player , i ll get the new prices


Zune isn't officially launched in India, so no warranty+high price in some delhi showrooms as a few indian tech forums report. Sony is well known for audio quality all over, after the launch of S540 they actually overtook apple(ipod) in terms of marketshare in japan(*www.electronista.com/articles/09/09/03/first.time.sony.leads.in.four.years/). This S540 looks sexy, 130$ for 16 GB with stereo external speakers and other features. Gonna try Sony world this week, I'll wait a month if I have to but I want it.

*dvice.com/archives/2009/08/sony-walkman-s5.php

But I am still open to other suggestions, and if anyone has any news about S540 do reply here.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 13, 2009)

^^ But its sold in ebay , actually my friend who is mumbai he bought zune i ll ask him were did he bought  ?? then get Cowon D2 , the sound quality is amazing D2 has good battery also - ONLY sound quality EVEN apple Ipod nano cannot stand against D2


----------



## desiibond (Sep 13, 2009)

KMD will ship the failed product to USA, get it serviced and ship it back to you but the shipping charges should be taken care by the product owner.


----------



## acewin (Sep 13, 2009)

microsoft zune,
cowon D2
creative Zen these are your best choices.
I have seen zen, it has a massive screenD), and its screen is good for playing videos.


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's my experience with SONY India(kolkata, official distro),.

Today I went to a dozen shops in Chandni as well as some Electronics shop like Capitol Electronics excluding Sony World.

They contacted Sony dealers all across kolkata(including the official one) and guess what?

They only keep some of the stuff that the Sony website(www.sony.co.in) lists, F***ing Sony india only has some completely outdated and ridiculously expensive stuff at their disposal, like an OLD 4GB Walkman for 8k and an 8GB one for 9.5k when in USA, Japan, UK, Singapore(basically all over the world) Sony released some brand new S Series models last month which cost 100$ for 8GB and 130$ for 16GB.


So basically speaking they do not have the S or the expensive X series in India, only some old 4/8GB models are available, you can refer the first post to see these antiques. And when I told them they simply said there's no such things as S/X series and also said 8GB/16GB can't be so cheap, it must cost 10k/15k respectively, WTF?? No one has any idea about the launch date so I will keep waiting, having no MP3 player is better than getting expensive antiques.

*If anyone has any idea about Sony S/X series launch date or plans here please notify here, and also I won't buy iPods, suggest something else that has official support here(~8k).*

BTW- The whole import thing is bad, sending stuff through KMD back for warranty will cost a lot and time, not interested. Does Sony India give traveling warranty?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2009)

Check how much Samsung YP-T3 costs. When I last checked it was some 11k and price may have dropped.

Other players to check:

1) Create Zen X-Fi


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Check how much Samsung YP-T3 costs. When I last checked it was some 11k and price may have dropped.
> 
> Other players to check:
> 
> 1) Create Zen X-Fi


Price if X-Fi?? Performance??

Is it officially supported here??

Samsung YP-K3 looks a bit dull and performance and compatibility isn't upto sony/apple mark yet. Looked into it, not good enough.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 14, 2009)

@thin...dude why don't u go and visit fancy market in kidderpore..'

It has got huge stocks of mp3 players with or without video.. Mainly all chinese stuff but if u r lucky then u may find apple or sony products there...'

I bought a apple 80gb video ipod with dock charger with stereo speakers @ 8k  with a good headfone..'so just give a visit...'


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> @thin...dude why don't u go and visit fancy market in kidderpore..'
> 
> It has got huge stocks of mp3 players with or without video.. Mainly all chinese stuff but if u r lucky then u may find apple or sony products there...'
> 
> I bought a apple 80gb video ipod with dock charger with stereo speakers @ 8k  with a good headphone..'so just give a visit...'


I once a bought a supposedly original SONY CD Walkman, just ran for 8months or so, cost me 1k, never going back.

So how long have you been running the iPod?

Currently looking into Creative, the Zen X-Fi 2 with touchscreen and microSD costs 180$(16GB), its also available in India, gonna visit some shops tomorrrow.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey dude I know its crapy there and u always feel unsafe...'

Anyhow its all depends on luck and I bought it in march 2008 and its still running fine so its luck... Buddy...'

I have a lot of frnds there as I used to have a business of musical instruments over there...' so I know from where 2 find genuine one...'he  he he...'

Some of my frnds frequently visit china and taiwan so if I need something I asked them...' they just bought me a nixon coolpix digitalcam frm there @ 8k which is priced @ 11k over here...'


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Hey dude I know its crapy there and u always feel unsafe...'
> 
> Anyhow its all depends on luck and I bought it in march 2008 and its still running fine so its luck... Buddy...'
> 
> ...


Its mostly luck and some help and sources, like you have, anyway my cousin lived in Singapore a few months back, bought a Nokia 5800 through her(which eventually got stolen from me), but she's back to Delhi now, seems the only way is either wait for Sony or go for Creative.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 14, 2009)

Ya creative and sony both r good in performance and quality...'

But today one of my frnd bought a philips mp3 and video player @6k...'
built quality is good with a 3.2 inch display but its not as good as sony...'

Hey dude u can also visit ac market or metro shopping there r a few stores who keep imported stuffs in electronics...'

Or if u r brave enough then take a chance in fancy market....! Ill help u this time let me ask my frnds abt this and if they hav or can bring it ill give u his mob no...' just give the model no and product info...'


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Ya creative and sony both r good in performance and quality...'
> 
> But today one of my frnd bought a philips mp3 and video player @6k...'
> built quality is good with a 3.2 inch display but its not as good as sony...'
> ...


Yeah, I saw that philips player, it's good and also has bluetooth but not upto the Sony mark, gonna visit ac market in a few days.

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/20090324/Philips_GoGear_OPUS_540x540.jpg

Looks sassy but reviews say that UI is bugged and format support is very limited. 

Thanks for the assist but buying a unsupported product was never my intention, could've got it via KMD then. 

*GOOD NEWS is that the new S-540 series that I'm searching for isn't available yet in the ENTIRE ASIA PACIFIC region*, searched the SONY Asia Pacific, Singapore, Taiwan sites and came up with nothing on the new S-545 series, so Sony hadn't yet officially launched this product in this region, I thought India was left out, I'll just have to wait till it's launched here, and by the looks of sales figures SONY's definitely gonna launch it here.

So I'll keep an eye on the Sony Asia Pacific sites for the update, a sony dealer told that newly launched products come to India after appx 1-3 months depending on global demand. F**k SONY.

In the meantime I'll troll around a few Creative distros in Kolkata.

So I need an official first hand(or second hand, or heck just lay the reviews) on the Creative ZEN/ZEN X-Fi/ZEN X-Fi 2.

Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Arnab boss (Sep 14, 2009)

Hmmm crazy sony fan I c...?

But thin if u want a good mp3 player then ipods r the best in this category..' but still if u want then wait and c may ur wish fulfil soon...'

Imo take a apple 80gb video/mp3 player.., good 4 storage also...'


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2009)

Arnab boss said:


> Hmmm crazy sony fan I c...?
> 
> But thin if u want a good mp3 player then ipods r the best in this category..' but still if u want then wait and c may ur wish fulfil soon...'
> 
> Imo take a apple 80gb video/mp3 player.., good 4 storage also...'


Yup, I admit, I'm a SONY fan, ever since I bought my first Walkman back in class 5 I got hooked but I'm open to suggestions any time.

I know, undoubtedly iPods are one of the best audio devices out there but without drag and drop support I hate it, I hate iTunes and DRM very very much, so its not an option, if it had MTP/MSC support I would bought it without a second thought. But it does not.

So its SONY/COWON/Creative for me, I'm not in a hurry, waiting a few months is easy.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

as per your liking, you have only two options:

1) wait for Sony S series to launch in India but by that time, you will find even better alternative in USA
2) get S series from USA
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
you want a good walkman player, you need to take your chances.


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> as per your liking, you have only two options:
> 
> 1) wait for Sony S series to launch in India but by that time, you will find even better alternative in USA
> 2) get S series from USA
> ...


Yes, by the time its launched in India there will be better alternatives in USA but that model looks pretty descent, other than memory size SONY's probably
gonna stick with this design for the next gen PMPs, also look at the prices, its freaking low, I'm guessing its gonna launch by December this year.

Taking chances is not an option, gotta buy a DX11 GPU next year, if I make a wrong choice(Philips PMP) my parents will not buy me both next year, its either the GPU or another PMP with better features next year, and no competition to the GPU, so will have to buy a PMP this year.

I'm thinking Creative, anyway SONY's a complete fool if they don't release these models here quickly, iPod Nano 5g as well as the 2nd gen cheap Touch is here and gonna launch all-over in India soon(as one dealer told me), if they choose to remain in the game they must launch now, or wait like philips and lose the market to apple.

BTW- I thought that being one of the biggest hw market in Asia new products always launch quickly in Singapore and Taiwan, so why isn't the S-series launched there? Weird.

Err, you posted at 3AM, you stay up all night?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

was watching us open final 

anyways, wait for the player to release in India.


----------



## layzee (Sep 15, 2009)

Creative is good enough for me...
Anyways if you just want a music player get a Philips GoGear and Sennheiser CX400 earphones.


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2009)

layzee said:


> Creative is good enough for me...
> Anyways if you just want a music player get a Philips GoGear and Sennheiser CX400 earphones.


Creative which model?

Please mention purchase date, price and purchase location of the player. How has it been working and do mention battery life.

GoGear sucks, only video format supported is philips proprietary SMV format, not good enough for me.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

^^how about a PSP as media player


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^how about a PSP as media player


hmm, nice idea, how's the storage capacity and price?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 15, 2009)

also, among the ones that are available now, *www.sony.co.in/product/nwz-a728 should be a good deal for 9.5k-10k

this 8GB player comes with premium headphones

now, even if the S series is released, it will cost around 7k for 8Gb and you need to spend 1.5k for similar quality headphones


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> also, among the ones that are available now, *www.sony.co.in/product/nwz-a728 should be a good deal for 9.5k-10k
> 
> this 8GB player comes with premium headphones
> 
> now, even if the S series is released, it will cost around 7k for 8Gb and you need to spend 1.5k for similar quality headphones


Yeah, but it lacks the speakers. Should I be concerned? Also its an older model, maybe the new models have better performance and battery life?

BTW- the 8GB S-545 costs 100$ and 16GB 130$ so the Indian price should be 6k/7.5k respectively for 8G/16GB model following the conversion they did for the PSP.

PSP 3000=169$=8.5k
India Price=9.5k, so its 1k extra, maybe they follow same model for Walkman.
I've also seen other SONY products add 1k extra(upto 10k) for products in India(walkman phones).


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

^^ me thought of getting PSP as my PMP , but see ing outside very childish thats bothering me !

Is there any big size screen PMP except IPOD TOUCH is there ??


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> ^^ me thought of getting PSP as my PMP , but see ing outside very childish thats bothering me !
> 
> Is there any big size screen PMP except IPOD TOUCH is there ??


Yup, Creative Zen/X-Fi/X-Fi 2, Cowon D2/D2+/S9 has some massive normal and touchscreens, but the prices may be as high as 15k for some models here, check them out.

Besides these Sony X- Series also has a big touchscreen but costs 290$, its still not launched here. Probably won't following the huge price.

Check out the Creative India site to check the list, I will post detail images here as soon as the power comes back(my 30min back up time is almost up)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 15, 2009)

tkin 

I m in a budget 10K extend up to 12K !! not more than that , i know this could be hard to find the big screen s


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

@damngoodman999, if you have budget of 12k, look no further than ipod touch. it's a complete package and is worth that price. Go for it. 

Though I hate Apple, am afraid to say that only Zune HD may be able to compete with ipod touch but again, ZuneHD is USA exclusive player.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ wow , happy to see another MAC hater , i am a big hater of MAC ! 

thats y i am still saving , all i need is COWON for 20K i think 60GB is available .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

^^ Ah yes. Cowon A3 is an awesome product and yes, it pawns ipod touch when it comes to audio and video playback. 

If you are looking of a pure PMP and ready to spend ~20k, that's the one for you 

also, take a look at Cowon O2, successor to A3. This one has 4.3" touch display. Also, it has 18hr music and 8hr video battery life, which is improvement over A3 (9hr audio and 7hr video)

it supports these audio formats:

MP3/2/1, WMA, ASF, AC3, FLAC, OGG, M4A, MATROSKA(MKA), TTA, APE, MPC, WV, WAV

and video:

AVI, WMV, ASF, MP4, MATROSKA(MKV), OGM, MPG/MPEG, DAT, MTV
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Cowon O2 32Gb for 20k and it has SD card slot so that you can expand the storage: 
*www.cowonindia.in/newmp3.asp?id=20&prodcat=PMP


@tkin, I would pick D2+ over creative zen X-Fi. If you are most concerned about audio quality, I would suggest you to either pick Sony or Cowon. 

Also, I think creative zen doesn't integrate songs on external card into the main album list. you check that one once else it will be a headache if you want to expand the storage.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Desi , 

I am saving for PMP for 8 months , my friend has D2 he bought for 8K , i think its a steal ! but small touch screen only making me sick the audio is awesome , he use it with EP630 , i do find nice audio earphone is needed for D2 , my ears was crazy when heard the Songs on D2 

I never thought COWON is best , after hearing i do want to get cowon & i dono about apple never even used ! Can u say ?? i need only audio quality Which one is best apple Ipod nano or Cowon D2 ??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ DESI 

I do have a small confusion ??

Spending 20K for a PMP is make me thinking , S9 is not available here can u tell me were S9 is available , S9 is new model 8GB for 10K is cool 

Cowon O2 is 720P HD resolution display wow ??


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

there is no comparison between Nano and D2. D2 wins hands down. The beauty is that you can customize the audio output to suit your ears. 

And yes, you do need a good quality earphones/headphones. 

under 10k, D2 and NWZ-A728/B  are the best ones. You can also check zen X-Fi but the control pad is pretty confusing.

under 15k, right now ipod touch has no competition. Cowon S9 curve is there but it's not a great player. Until sony releases X series player in India, there is no other option.

above 15k, my pick would be Cowon O2 or A3.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

*@tkin, you are right. you need to wait.*

Sony NW-A840 packs OLED, noise cancellation, and upto 64GB of flash heat, still thinnest Walkman ever

And this is made for asian market.

it's fing 7.2mm thin. here is a picture of the same.

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/9266/pia0001001073450x570.th.png


downside is that it looks a bit costly at $263 (yen converted to dollars) for 16GB.


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^ Ah yes. Cowon A3 is an awesome product and yes, it pawns ipod touch when it comes to audio and video playback.
> 
> If you are looking of a pure PMP and ready to spend ~20k, that's the one for you
> 
> ...


Yes, Zen doesn't integrate the memory card media on the main playlist, you need to browse to the card to play everytime, big issue, also you can't play songs from main memory while browsing the memory card or vice versa.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


desiibond said:


> *@tkin, you are right. you need to wait.*
> 
> Sony NW-A840 packs OLED, noise cancellation, and upto 64GB of flash heat, still thinnest Walkman ever
> 
> ...


There's a good chance that the A840 won't come here, reason is probably the high price, even if it came only the 16GB model will replace the current 16GB one @ 13k. Also look at the part number, Indian and asia pacific products have code NWZ-xxx, like S series NWZ-S545, but this one's NW-A840, big confusion. And yeah, its a bit costly @13k, I could get a good touchscreen player, extremely confusing.


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2009)

desiibond said:


> there is no comparison between Nano and D2. D2 wins hands down. The beauty is that you can customize the audio output to suit your ears.
> 
> And yes, you do need a good quality earphones/headphones.
> 
> ...


D2(currently D2+) looks good, but the S9 looks damn sexy, I will read some reviews and get back after some time.


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2009)

New update, SONY India giving 10% discount on walkman, reducing A728/B's price to 8.5k from 9.4k, now I'm interested, seems they are releasing stocks to make way for new stuffs, ..........................S-540 perhaps.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

@tkin, I won't recommend S9. I would say that Yp-P3 is better than S9. 

that discount looks cool. when I saw only two models of PMPs in the site, I felt that they might be making way for new series players.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 16, 2009)

Y desi wats wrong wit S9 , i think newer than D2 ??


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2009)

Allright, enough is enough, F**k SONY and its biggot managers that dealy products in India, I had it, I won't buy SONY, in fact I won't buy a PMP, I'm getting this by the weekend.

Nokia 5800 Xpress Music:

*pic.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/08/09/nokia-5800-xpressmusic/gsmarena_004.jpg

SONY just lost another customer, anyway there's just been a price cut on the 5800 as some Nokia Priority dealers told me, tomorrow gonna check out the stores and confirm the final price.

If its still above 15k then gonna get the 5530.

*Confirmed- Nokia 5800XM is 13.5k inc taxes.*


----------



## Cookies (Oct 8, 2009)

why not consider the creative zen xfi2? recently I just got the zen xfi2  & would like to share my experience. i'm really happy with it especially the audio, music sound rich & the xfi expand it includes just makes my video playback sounds great as though i'm in a cinema i doubt i can expect this from other players.. another thing will be the memory expansion slot. space isn't limited to the capacity of the player. i can play pictures,movies or music inmy microsd card (which my mobile is also using) directly from there. i can choose to transfer them to the player or not. everything is really convenient. another thing i'm happy to see is that they have been releasing updated firmware frequently to improve the player this is really important hope my experience helps you in making your choice. alright off to enjoy my music on my xfi2


----------



## kshitij_1990 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey! its so easy to transfer music to ipod frm itunes! but if u dont want it i can suggest a cowon d2!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

^^he bought nokia 5800xm and dumped the idea of having dedicated PMP.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 8, 2009)

U can also have a look at the Sandisk SANSA series of PMPs like SANSA View and SANSA FUZE. They offer great sound quality and large number of features in very attractive price.  Here goes the specification for 
*Sandisk Sansa Fuze 8GB MP4 Player*



    *images.shopping.indiatimes.com/images/product/101703_SansaFuze_pbilimage1.jpg*General Features :* Plays videos, music, photos & audiobooks.  
Attractive 1.9" colour screen.  
Digital FM Radio.  
Voice recording with built-in microphone. 
microSD / microSDHC slot for additional content expansion.

*General Features :* Plays videos, music, photos & audiobooks.  
Attractive 1.9" colour screen.  
Digital FM Radio.  
Voice recording with built-in microphone. 
microSD / microSDHC slot for additional content expansion.

It is available in IndiaTimes shopping at 6.5k. 2ndly u will never feel out of storage because it supports SDHC card. Today 4 GB cards are available at 0.8k. It has the ability of add all the music present in Inbuilt memory and SD card to the Library. It is an essential feature because  lot of players with card slot only support separate folder browsing mode in their memory card location.
U can also go for sansa View or e270 models, priced little higher.
*
*


----------



## static_x (Oct 8, 2009)

Go for COWON D2+ nothing can beat COWON in audio performance.
4 GB model would cost you somewhere around 8.5K...i know that is somewhat over your budget but take my word it is worth it...
*cowonindia.in/UploadedImages/80c6d83f-d3ab-4bab-adc5-8b8305d5e1ce.jpg

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED !!


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2009)

I dumped the idea of buying a PMP and bought *Nokia 5800XM*, so case closed, feel free to Hijack this thread for further PMP related discussions.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

^^btw, Sony released NWZ-S series players in India. 4gig for 7k


----------



## tkin (Oct 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^btw, Sony released NWZ-S series players in India. 4gig for 7k


Source? The website's not updated yet, so I doubt that it will be available in shops.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2009)

news was published in Digit only. I think they will be available in few days.


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> news was published in Digit only. I think they will be available in few days.


I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Sonu03 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm on the lookout for the Creative Zen XFi2 32GB player.

I contacted all off Creative's distributors in Mumbai...they say they haven't even imported it yet!

I read online it's already available...So can anyone let me know where can I buy this player in Mumbai? I'm in for the 32GB version. Anyone know the price of it?

Let me know please.

Thanks!


----------

